# High temp cheese



## murraysmokin (Jan 6, 2017)

I had a thought to smoke some high temp pepper jack prior to adding it to venison summer sausage anybody try that yet curious as to thoughts on how it would affect the internal flavor of the summer sausage?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds like it would be good!

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah i am thinking smoke it tomorrow morning & see


----------

